# Ultimate BBQ Cajun Wings



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 30, 2007)

This is a recipe for the best wings my family and I have ever eaten. I was inspired since my brother has crones disease and therefore struggles with fried food.

2-3 lbs chicken wings
cajun seasoning (use your favs...mine = Garlic powder, onion powder, paprika, white pepper, cajun chicken seasoning, bbq salt, sugar)

Sauce (mix your favs together....i use BBq Sauce, Hot sauce, honey and garlic)

The key is baking them and making them crispy.
What I do is blanch them first, without any seasoning.
After they are cooked, I drain the "juice" which would make the wings soggy.
Then I put the rub on the wings, they should be moist from the blanching. * If needed add a touch of oil to help adhere the rub.
Flip the wings and season evenly. Cook each side til crispy, but do not toast. Cooking time is about 45 minutes @ 425 degrees.
Once browned and crispy, introduce the butter to prevent sticking.
Add sauce and finish in oven for another 5 minutes.

These are the ultimate BBQ Cajun Chicken Wings. 
Ive worked in food for a while now, trust me, they are worth the cook time.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2007)

Sounds good Mike!! I'm glad you and your family enjoyed them so much!!!

However, ya gotta understand, if ya want the absolute _"Ultimate" _BBQed Chicken wings ya gotta come to Mississippi to *MY* backyard!!


Enjoy!!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 30, 2007)

I would love to sometime.  BBQ is food of the soul.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:


> I would love to sometime. BBQ is food of the soul.


 

Well you would be most welcome, and just so you will understand the "pun" I Intended previously...I have said many times that the best BBQ is not found in a restaurant, nor is it prepared by a TV personality/Chef, and it is not found in one of the many prestigious BBQ competitions, but rather it is found in someone's backyard...With study, time, and practice of the art, that can be your backyard......well except for my backyard!!




			
				BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> This is a recipe for the best wings my family and I have ever eaten


 
In the end and seriously.... this is all that matters!!!

Have Fun!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 30, 2007)

I've never fried a chicken wing in my life, & have no plans to.  Have been "roasting" them for many years now & would pit them against any restaurant-fried hot wings any day.  Here are two of my favorite ways of making them:
 
 
BASIC ROASTED HOT WINGS

Preheat oven to 450, with an oven rack set in the upper third of the oven. Line bottom half of broiler pan with foil (for easy cleanup). Section wings & either discard tips or save & freeze in a little Ziplock bag for making stock at a later date. Place wing sections on broiler pan top in a single layer. Sprinkle with cayenne pepper, granulated garlic or garlic powder, crushed hot red pepper flakes, chili powder, & dried oregano. Roast wings for 15 minutes & then reduce oven temp to 375 & continue roasting for another 15 minutes. Remove broiler pan from oven, & using tongs, turn wings over & sprinkle 2nd side with same above seasonings. Return pan to oven & continue roasting for another 15 minutes, then raise oven temp back up to 450 while continuing to roast for a final 15 minutes.

Meanwhile, melt 1/2 to 3/4 of a stick of butter in a small saucepan. Add 1 cup (or more to taste) of Frank's Louisiana Hot Sauce & heat through. When wings are done, transfer them to a large bowl & pour sauce over. Toss gently until thoroughly coated with sauce. Serve with your favorite blue cheese dressing & celery sticks if desired.

Now for Thai Wings I season the wings the same as above except I leave out the oregano. Wings are roasted the same, except I baste them every 15 minutes with the following:

1/2 cup Thai sweet chilli sauce 
2 tablespoons soy sauce 
2 tablespoons hot chili-garlic sauce, such as sriracha 
2 teaspoons hot sesame oil 
1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger 

And of course I didn't toss them with the Frank's Hot Sauce at the end either. Since the glaze has sugar in it, it does burn a little, but it doesn't affect the taste at all. They're really very good & quite spicy. Make a nice contrast to the regular "buffalo" type.


----------



## Constance (Dec 30, 2007)

The wings sound delicious. I do have a question, though...Why did you boil them first? Wings don't take long to cook, and they're going to roast a long time. 

Breezy, we've cooked wings on the grill before, and I they're very good that way, too. To me, the fried ones taste kind of greasy.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes - I've grilled them outside too & agree with you that they're good that way too.  I've only had fried ones from wing places around here & agree that if they're not done right they can be quite greasy.  That's one reason why I don't want to do them myself that way at home.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 12, 2008)

Constance said:


> The wings sound delicious. I do have a question, though...Why did you boil them first? Wings don't take long to cook, and they're going to roast a long time.
> 
> Breezy, we've cooked wings on the grill before, and I they're very good that way, too. To me, the fried ones taste kind of greasy.


 
I blanch them in the oven, just precooking to whiten the wing and cook it thoroughly.  The next step is to flip them, remove the juice and bake them again to make crispy.

Thank you for the recipe Breezey, I will try that out. Those Thai wings are right up my alley.


----------

